# Contest: Excel T-Shirt Captions



## MrExcel (Aug 29, 2008)

It was about 6 years ago that we collectively suggested funny t-shirt captions that lead to the t-shirts at http://www.excelguru.org/.

Lasw10 suggested a new contest for updated T-shirt captions. 

Here is the old list:

Friends Don't Let Friends Use Lotus
Why be Average when you can EXCEL?
Warning! I may Pivot Table your Data!
Great idea, but it doesn't fit in 256 columns
Let me whip up a little macro to do that!
Just back away from the keyboard
Isn't it obvious? Use the =Trim(Mid(A2,Find(" ",A2),25)) and then do a Paste-Special values. Duh!
Go install the analysis toolpack!
All you gotta do is import the mainframe data with Text-to-Columns and then whip out a few pivot tables...
I've got VLOOKUPs and I know how to use them!
Let me do an Advanced Filter on your Data!
Let me write a custom VBA function to do that!
Memorizes Date & Time Functions in spare time

I am not sure the 4th one is relevant any more. And, it wouldn't be quite as funny when updated to "Great Idea, but it doesn't fit in 16,384 columns".

So - if you have suggestions for a new caption, post it here. The best ones will be added as t-shirts. The winners get a free mug or t-shirt with their winning caption.

Bill


----------



## gingerafro (Aug 29, 2008)

How about:

Don't ask me any Excel questions beginning 'Is it possible...'


----------



## kgkev (Aug 29, 2008)

Problems deleting marco!!
or
Marco runs faster in different location.


These cracked me up!!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

kgkev - i nearly posted them! but then i thought that they're a teensy bit too cliquey for me to want them on a tshirt...


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 29, 2008)

The F1 key is your friend.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Houston</st1:City></st1lace> we have a Run-time error ‘91’: Object variable or With block variable not set
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
In VLOOKUP no-one can hear you scream
<o> </o>
The best things in life are better if you use a macro
<o> </o>
Too many SUMPRODUCTs spoil the worksheet
<o> </o>
Life is like a sheet of <st1lace w:st="on">RANDs</st1lace>, you never know what you’re gonna get


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Lewiy - that first one rocks!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

I think we need Gerald's =DAY()+1=DOLLAR()+1
I'd buy a mug with that on.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

Office 2007: Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the spreadsheet


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok - this probably shouldn't qualify because I nicked it from J-Walk's site, but it crack's me up! 

SendKeys "Because I'm locked out"


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

Excel gurus do it best between the sheets
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
READTHISWHI
LEIFIDDLEWIT
HYOURMACRO
<o> </o>
Excel: Bringing pain and suffering to the masses since 1985
<o> </o>
I may be an Excel nerd, but I have impeccable taste in t-shirts
<o> </o>
My other spreadsheet’s a Lotus
<o> </o>
If you can read this, you’re standing in front of my spreadsheet
<o> </o>
To “Err” is human, to “#N/A!” you need Excel


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 29, 2008)

Lewiy, a LOT of nice ones there... my top two thus far would be:


```
Excel gurus do it best between the sheets
```


```

```


```
My Other Spreadsheet's a Lotus
```


sadly I think the latter would only be appreciated by those "in the know"...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

I really like the lotus one. Think the sheets one is a bit tenuous though - trying a little bit too hard (no offence meant, Lewiy!).


----------



## Jonmo1 (Aug 29, 2008)

To Quote MortgageMan

"Vlookup is Zoolander Challenged"

From post# 10 in this thread
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322319&highlight=zoolander

That is Hands-Down the funniest thing I've read on this forum...


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 29, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> I really like the lotus one. Think the sheets one is a bit tenuous though - trying a little bit too hard (no offence meant, Lewiy!).


 
None taken!  How about one for the partners of “Excellers” (to increase the target market!):
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
“I’m an Excel widow”
<o> </o>
(before any says anything, there is no intended gender discrimination here, replace widow with widower if you must!!)


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 29, 2008)

Cornflakegirl - you're too kind.

Have we done
I©ME
in Symbol Font (sorry, can't get it to work on this board)

Or how about, in large letters
adidas
(and in smaller letters underneath)
all day I dream about sumproduct


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't get the Symbol one :thick:


----------



## riaz (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh goody, the lounge is open again.  Must be Friday somewhere in the world

To ISERR is human, to forgive #DIV/0


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 29, 2008)

In Symbol Font, the (c) character appears as a heart.

So it would be I [Heart] ME, like I [Heart] NY, and so on.
Of course you'd probably want it to say 
I [Heart] Mr Excel with the "r" and "xcel" being in really small writing.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, okay - I did get it, it just wasn't funny


----------



## riaz (Aug 29, 2008)

```
I think it interferes with the PMT function. Excel can't cope with both.
__________________
Bryony
```

I just cracked up over that http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1659166&postcount=74.  I'm sure someone can make a slogan out of it.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 29, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Ah, okay - I did get it, it just wasn't funny


 
No, I suppose it wasn't. Sorry !


----------



## arkusM (Aug 29, 2008)

I like Gerald's

*=TODAY() is the =TODAY()+1 you worried about =TODAY()-1*


----------



## Patience (Aug 29, 2008)

riaz said:


> ```
> I think it interferes with the PMT function. Excel can't cope with both.
> __________________
> Bryony
> ...





*Takes a bow.*

Am somewhat blushing having been quoted across threads!


----------



## arkusM (Aug 29, 2008)

"The sad truth is that
.......*excel*lence makes people nervous "
_..........................................................-Shana Alexander_


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 29, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> To Quote MortgageMan
> 
> "Vlookup is Zoolander Challenged"
> 
> ...



Oh man, I forgot about that one. That DEFINITELY needs to be on the list


----------



## NateO (Aug 29, 2008)

Famous last words, when a coworker says:

"Nate, got an easy one for you..."

It usually ends up being mind-boggling complicated. Every single time.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the old:

*65,536: Death Row*

But like Bill's comments on 16K columns, it just doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 29, 2008)

Some of these are adapted from films and corporate slogans

Show us your macro!
Do tell, do you....Excel!?
Leave the macro alone and no-one gets hurt.
Excel inside.
Go ahead, make my macro!
Excel : just did it!
I love the smell of Excel in the morning.
I know what you're thinking : "was it 6 loops or 5?"
Blessed are the programmers, for they shall excel.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 29, 2008)

(a) Yes, the Zoolander quip was a classic. I also think Lenze's scotch sig might be T-Shirt worthy. Though perhaps not as good as Lewiy's... If we could get Scott Adams to draw it up, perhaps something like:

*Frame 1:*
Wally at a bar:
Wally (to attractive female patron): _"Sooo, where's your F2 button?"_
Woman: [blank stare]<BLANK stare>

*Frame 2:*
Wally: _"Get it? I want to browse your object model."_
Woman: [pours drink on Wally's head & leaves]

*Frame 3:*
Wally & Dilbert getting coffee the next day:
Wally: _Can you believe that didn't work?_
Dilbert: _Obviously she's not a member of MrExcel.com_


----------



## RoryA (Sep 1, 2008)

"MrExcel.com - making you look smarter since 2002" (I'm guessing the date!)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Come on Rory - you can do better than that! 
(Oh, and 1998, I believe.)


----------



## RoryA (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't Function without Excel.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 1, 2008)

Analysis Toolpak - making the WORKDAY easier?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

And you're back in the zone!


----------



## kgkev (Sep 1, 2008)

Excel.... 
As easy as =IF(ISNA(ISLOGICAL(A1)),0,1)&", "&ROUND(RIGHT(LEFT(TRIM(RANDBETWEEN(120,129)),2),1),1)&", "&(-(-((10*10*3)^2)/1500)--365)+(4*-105.5)

or something less / more complicated!!!


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 1, 2008)

Work is where they put me while I play with Excel


  I do all my own macros


  If God wanted us to be happy, he never would have invented Excel


  Behind every great man is a great macro


  If at first you don’t succeed.....F1


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 1, 2008)

Or how about this Lewiy?  If at first you don't succeed, try MrExcel! 

Go well, go Excel!
Where would I be without my Excel?
Excel : as easy as PI.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Lewiy said:


> I do all my own macros



Nice one!


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 2, 2008)

"SUMPRODUCT, what *can't* it do?"

"Yes, I know Excel; and yes, it is possible."

"The solution your problem lies either within a vlookup, an index/match, or in a bottle of scotch."

"=IF(ISLOGICAL("I think"),"I am","")"

"My macro can beat up your macro!"

"Why do you need a macro when all you need to do is find/replace?"

I'll think of more as the day trudges on (happy b-day to me! )


----------



## Patience (Sep 2, 2008)

MrKowz said:


> "Yes, I know Excel; and yes, it is possible."



I like this one!

And Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Andrew,

You got some good ones there, esepcially:


> Leave the macro alone and no-one gets hurt.





> I know what you're thinking : "was it 6 loops or 5?"



I also like Truby's Dilbert idea.

Time to put the thinking cap on and see if I can come up with anything half as good...


----------



## Jonmo1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Vlookups?  We don't need no stinking Vlookups!


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 2, 2008)

"{CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER}"

"Easy as Pie-Chart"

(stealing idea from someone's sig on the forums)
"I don't do Charts, Pivot Tables, or debug long formulas.  Not because I can't, but because I don't like to."

(stealing from Lewiy's post in pointless functions thread)
<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN> Find_Keys()<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Dim</SPAN> Pockets <SPAN style="color:#00007F">As</SPAN> Range, Keys <SPAN style="color:#00007F">As</SPAN> Range<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Set</SPAN> Pockets = Range(Jacket.Pockets, Jeans.Pockets)<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Set</SPAN> Keys = location(Keys)<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">If</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Not</SPAN> Intersect(Pockets, Keys) <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Is</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Nothing</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Then</SPAN><br>    CarKeys.Found = <SPAN style="color:#00007F">True</SPAN><br>    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Else</SPAN><br>        CarKeys.Found = <SPAN style="color:#00007F">False</SPAN><br>        Mobile.Dial(vbTaxi) Destination:= Office<br>        <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Exit</SPAN> Home<br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">If</SPAN><br><SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN></FONT>


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 2, 2008)

You want a macro?  You can't handle a macro!


----------



## DanUK (Sep 2, 2008)

TShirt1.Caption = "Excel" ?


----------



## Domski (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not a geek I just like to Excel!
There's only room in the office for one employee who Excel's like me!
Stand back, hyper-Exceleration about to occur!!!
Dom


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 2, 2008)

"Run macro! Run!"

"Excel is like a box of objects. You never know which one to get."

"Excel and macros go together like Index and Match"

"Have you found that bug yet?" "I didn't know I was looking for one."


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 2, 2008)

Or how 'bout...

You thing I'm good? 
You ought to see this chap named Aladin.


----------



## Oaktree (Sep 2, 2008)

I can do HLOOKUPs with one hand tied behind my back.

(especially with a QWERTY)


----------



## lenze (Sep 2, 2008)

I always liked my signature


> Scotch: Because you don't solve great Excel problems over white wine!



lenze


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Sep 3, 2008)

My Mum and Dad went to =ADDRESS(1,1,1,TRUE,"DISNEYLAND") and all they brought me back was this lousy T shirt

(Sorry, very poor, I've been struggling with this for days    )


----------



## Expiry (Sep 3, 2008)

You can count on Excel.


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 3, 2008)

Expiry said:


> You can count on Excel.


Quick little rendition of this one:

You can =SUMPRODUCT(--(A1:A100<>"")) on Excel.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Sep 3, 2008)

How about

E=XL Squared


----------



## lenze (Sep 3, 2008)

> All I know about Excel I owe to my ignorance!!



lenze


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Keith - very nice!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 3, 2008)

Wouldn't that translate as "you can COUNTA on Excel"?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Picky, picky, picky!


----------



## Jim-in-I (Sep 3, 2008)

I fear none of my entries are appropriate for this contest; but I sure had fun anyway.  Thanks for the opportunity.

Fouled-Up Functions

Excel 2007 =ISLOGICAL(FALSE)
I Am Just Your =(
AVERAGE) Guy

Questionable Quotes

Lotus Bytes
Bury Me With My End(xlUp)
I'll_Be = Offset(0,-1)
Set MyPerfectGirl = ShapeRoundedRectangle
MrExcel Can Be Array Of Sunshine

MrExcel Mockery

MrExcel's invitation to a night on the town:  "Dim U As Single, Me As Date"
MrExcel's complaint to his buddies: "I never seem to get #N/A"
MrExcel's favorite line in a bar:  "Put it on my Excel tab"
Sign on MrExcel's Submersible: IF Me.Lungs <> H20 Then Exit Sub


Jim


----------



## schielrn (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe:

(850*77.1)-1 = 65534
(850*77.1)+1 = 100001


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Huh? :thick:


----------



## RoryA (Sep 3, 2008)

Excel 2007 calculation bug...


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 3, 2008)

schielrn said:


> Maybe:
> 
> (850*77.1)-1 = 65534
> (850*77.1)+1 = 100001


 


rorya said:


> Excel 2007 calculation bug...


 
Rory,

I do get correct results in Excel 2007. Has this been fixed?


----------



## RoryA (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes a fix was released relatively quickly, though it was the subject of a certain amount of ridicule for a while!


----------



## schielrn (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not seen a fix as I still get the wrong results for the +1. If you have (850*77.1) do you get 100000?

Also even if you copy and paste values it still handles it strangely.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 3, 2008)

It's in SP1 and is also available separately (or used to be)


----------



## schielrn (Sep 3, 2008)

ah I see, I do not have SP1.  Thanks.


----------



## NateO (Sep 3, 2008)

rorya said:


> Yes a fix was released relatively quickly, though it was the subject of a certain amount of ridicule for a while!


 
I seem to recall SP3 for Office 2003 creating a few headaches, too. Stuff just stopped working, more on the Access side, iirc.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, and some of the Access glitches were really odd as well as really frustrating!


----------



## justme (Sep 4, 2008)

What an EXCEL-ent idea!


----------



## gingerafro (Sep 5, 2008)

Once the final caption selections have been made, will it be possible to have some made up in the UK?
I'd like to buy a few for my colleagues but am a bit tight and don't want to pay for shipping from the US!!


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 17, 2008)

There are only =LEN("Two") people who understand Excel.  Those who do, those who don't, and those who visit MrExcel.com.


----------



## Patience (Sep 18, 2008)

That one gets my vote!


----------



## fairwinds (Sep 18, 2008)

Working as Excel consultant:
=NETWORKDAYS(TODAY(),TODAY(),TODAY())


----------



## riaz (Sep 18, 2008)

The only person who got everything done by =WEEKDAY(27/1/00,2) was Robinson Crusoe.
---------
Be the coolest pip in the cucumber.  Join Mr Excel.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 19, 2008)

How about:

*"MrExcel.com - Helping geeks look cool since 2001!"*

(or whatever year we started - not sure of the date)


----------



## lenze (Sep 19, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> (or whatever year we started - not sure of the date)



I'm getting old and senile, but I'm pretty sure the board was up and running in 2000. In Feb 2000, I started a 1 year contract with the MT DOR and was introduced to PTs. I hadn't a clue. That was my 1st question on the board!!! I think I learned something then.

This was, of course, before the board melt-down in Jan 2002

lenze


----------



## kgkev (Sep 19, 2008)

according to Wikipedia



> In 1998, Jelen launched the MrExcel.com website, a leading portal for solutions about Microsoft Excel.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MrExcel


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 19, 2008)

lenze said:


> I'm getting old and senile



Technically, senile just means old so this is tautologous... 

(sorry, am bored)

Oh, and Rory already did the joke in post #31 - keep up people!


----------



## kgkev (Sep 19, 2008)

> senile is the progressive decline in cognitive function due to damage or disease in the brain beyond what might be expected from normal aging


 
So you could be senile without being old. and you could be old without being senile.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 19, 2008)

> Oh, and Rory already did the joke in post #31 - keep up people!


Sorry!
I didn't read through the 8 pages of suggestions before I posted that.
(unlike some people, I don't have time to be bored!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 19, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Technically, senile just means old so this is tautologous...
> 
> (sorry, am bored)


 
Emma, were you the child in school that nobody else wanted to sit next to?


----------



## RoryA (Sep 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> So you could be senile without being old. and you could be old without being senile.


 
The first part may be true, the second is not, since senile also means 'relating to old age' (from 'senilis' and its root 'senex' - 'old man')


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 19, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Emma, were you the child in school that nobody else wanted to sit next to?


 
Unless of course you went to school with Rory, in which case you could have sat next to each other...


----------



## kgkev (Sep 19, 2008)

Being senile has to do with mental health not age.

Its the same as 

I'm going old and grey.

We assosiate being grey with being old but it is possible to get grey hair when you are young just as it is possible to be old without grey hair.

A 70 year old man could be described as old but if he is in perfect mental health he couldn't be described as senile.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 19, 2008)

> Oh, and Rory already did the joke in post #31 - keep up people!


Actually, rory's suggestion and mine come at things from two totally different angles.  I believe his suggestion is describing those being helped, while mine is meant to describe us geeks who do the helping.

Though the most recent debate on this thread may go a long way in proving that despite what we would like to believe, we probably still are not cool...


----------



## RoryA (Sep 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Being senile has to do with mental health not age.


 
You need to check a dictionary!  The reason it was called *senile* dementia is because it afflicted *old* people.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 19, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Unless of course you went to school with Rory, in which case you could have sat next to each other...


 
Hey, no fair! _Everyone_ wanted to sit next to me, if only so that they could copy my work...


----------



## lenze (Sep 19, 2008)

From Emma:





> Technically, senile just means old so this is tautologous...


I differ: You can be old and NOT senile as you can also be senile and NOT old.

lenze


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 19, 2008)

If senile means old, how can you be old but not senile?  Senile being distinct from the condition senile dementia.


----------



## Patience (Sep 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> according to Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MrExcel



From said page -



> In his spare time, Jelen is a historian of American drive-in movie theaters.



Well, I have learnt yet another thing today - how to cryptically code rude words, and also that or guide is a history dude! I can go home happy!


----------



## kgkev (Sep 19, 2008)

lenze said:


> From Emma:
> I differ: You can be old and NOT senile as you can also be senile and NOT old.
> 
> lenze


 

a bit of back up at last!


Fight the corner for me Lenze - I'm going home now.


google  - define:senility  all the ammo you need.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 19, 2008)

google - define:senile


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> Hey, no fair! _Everyone_ wanted to sit next to me, if only so that they could copy my work...



Yeah, that was me


----------



## cornflakegirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Senile is the antonym of juvenile. You can be juvenile (young) without being juvenile (childish). Ditto senile 

(Or, what Rory said!)


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 22, 2008)

Heading back on track, here’s a small selection for the Queen fans among us!
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
=1*(YEAR("Love"))
ThisWorkbook.Save ("me")
=SUM("body",FIND("me",SUM("body"),2),"love")


----------



## TinaP (Sep 22, 2008)

Lewiy said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> =1*(YEAR("Love"))
> ThisWorkbook.Save ("me")
> =SUM("body",FIND("me",SUM("body"),2),"love")


 
I love it!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 22, 2008)

Very funny.

Here's another:

=1+1 & bytes("dust")


----------



## gingerafro (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe a few for Beatles fans as well:

Range("A1").Select
Set Troubles = If(Today()-1,Range("IV65536"),Range("$A$1"))


Let me.xldown = goto("Strawberry Fields")
If intersect is not nothing = false then
"real"


=If(Find("Myself","Troubles"),"mrexcel.com comes to me")


----------



## Michael M (Sep 22, 2008)

Smitty said:


> I love the old:
> 
> *65,536: Death Row*
> 
> But like Bill's comments on 16K columns, it just doesn't fit anymore.



You could always change it to 

lrow+1=Death Row

Michael M


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 23, 2008)

Or

DeathRow = Rows.Count


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 23, 2008)

If GoodTime = True Then StopMe = False


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 23, 2008)

Me.Spy(Lower("I")) : sum("thing") = left("MrExcel.com",1)


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 23, 2008)

And adapting some proverbs:

This macro wasn't built in a day.

All is well that Excel's well.

Too many workbooks spoil the macro.

A man is known by the macros he keeps.

All good macros must come to an end.

A macro a day keeps the consultant away.

Macros before pleasure.

Curiosity killed the macro.

Less marco, more macro.

You fix my macro and I'll fix yours.


----------



## Lewiy (Sep 24, 2008)

Andrew Fergus said:


> Curiosity killed the macro.


 
That one is so true!


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 24, 2008)

I like this one:


> All good macros must come to an end.


----------



## litrelord (Sep 24, 2008)

> All good macros must come to an end.



or 'All good macros must come to an End Sub'


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 24, 2008)

litrelord said:


> or 'All good macros must come to an End Sub'


 
Even better!


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 24, 2008)

Macro Debugging:


```
Do While IsConscious(Me)
    With Head
        .address = Wall - 5
        .address = Wall
    End With
Loop
```


----------



## RoryA (Sep 25, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed, Loop.


----------



## litrelord (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit of self congratulation when everything works first time:


```
If Err.Number = 0 Then Me.Legend
```

Regards

Nick


----------



## earldunning (Oct 3, 2008)

My first post!
I am just getting into macros and love it.

I read this somewhere else but thought it was appropriate. I added the author.


"Efficiency is Intelligent Laziness" ~ Excel De Macro


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Earl,

I like it!  It is similar to the signature that I use on another forum (which is original):

"If necessity is the mother of invention, then laziness would be the au pair! "


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 9, 2008)

Our love is like a circular reference.

Only You Maximum my iterations


----------



## stevenPR (Oct 9, 2008)

How about:

Sure it's complicated - but it works!

"Phew, that's some thick code."


----------



## MrByte (Oct 13, 2008)

After reading the lot of them I did not come across any like the following and I'm pretty simple so I would go with something like:

Got FUNCTIONS?
Got SUB()?

I'm also kinda partial to my sig but it would too much for a T-Shirt.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Rory's current sig:

_Why spend an hour doing something by hand, when you can spend a week perfecting code to do the same thing?_

I *need* that on a mug!


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 23, 2008)

Written upside down on the back of a shirt:
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
“If you can read this, please pull me out from under my desk”


----------



## RoryA (Oct 23, 2008)

It kind of sums up my working life!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 23, 2008)

What, drunk under your desk?


----------



## RoryA (Oct 23, 2008)

Contrary to rumour, I am _not_ an alcoholic. I used to be able to say that I could drink as much as the next guy, then I started at my current job where I'm practically regarded as teetotal (most of the time).


----------

